# Opinion: Sleeve tattoo



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

So, I am going to start my sleeve...

I want all the countries I have been in, 19 so far. I can get

A. Regular rectangle flags forming a solid sleeve of tattoo up my arms, like a checkerboard pattern

B. the flag in the shape of its country, hard to tell what some are

C. Skulls, with the flag superimposed on each one. lol. I like this one, but could affect my future employment.

What say you? Would you hire someone with skull flag tattoos?!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If you're concerned about employment I don't think skulls v rectangles will make too big of a difference to those who don't like ink in the first place.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the same opinion on all of them...... in your words "could affect my future employment"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends on what you do. At 53 if I am looking for office help, I am assessing how some one presents themselves because they DO REPRESENT ME. I have to worry about what my customers, clients think and perceive as it directly affects my bottom line. People vote with their feet and I will not be getting government support. you are correct in to be thinking about how this may limit your employment opportunities.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

XMULE said:


> So, I am going to start my sleeve...
> 
> I want all the countries I have been in, 19 so far. I can get
> 
> ...


I suggest 1 American Flag with MOLON LABE under it and I'd hire you any day and twice on Sunday.

Show up at my office with any other Flag tattood on your extremities and you can kiss the interview goodbye.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I have some tattoo's now. I am a metal fabricator and machinery maintenance and installation lead at a factory, and I make the occasional custom piece, pneumatic's, hydraulic's, electrical and battery powered setups. Some modest design and engineering. Think onsite design and install of say, a pneumatic lift platform for large gymnastic pads, or a structural steel sidewalk canopy. Stuff like that. I do interact with customers, at work and on my own. I could always wear long sleeves, but I am working outdoors sometimes. 

So far, seems like the skulls may be a detriment..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I would sober up and skip it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Remember when your older how the now cool tattoo will look and effect your life.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just floating the skull tattoo idea, and yeah, I can see where that would be problematic. I gotta figure something out though, I've been wanting my flag tats forever. Maybe a stylized tree, (linden tree, it's my family crest) with flags in the leaves...

I'm 42! I get older?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wouldn't just keeping your passports be easier? Or a cool plaque on the wall?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend of the family's named Jimmy is now in his 70's. Way back in the 1960's Jimmy was asked by Uncle Sam to participate in an overseas endeavor... so the evening before he was due to ship out he got drunk with a young lady that he enjoyed spending time with. Later in the evening they decided to get a tattoo to remember each other by.

So the girl goes first and tells the tattoo artist to write my friend's name on her shoulder with a heart next to it. Jimmy, heavily influenced and still drinking when the artist finished tattooing the lady and turned to Jimmy and asked him what he wanted tattood on his arm? Jimmy replied, "whatever she got". 

To this day the old bastard has a faded heart next to the name "Jimmy" on his upper arm. Good thing he was and still is a tough old bastard! :21::21:


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Wouldn't just keeping your passports be easier? Or a cool plaque on the wall?


A lot of the countries were visited in the service, I only have 5 on my current passport, they are stamps inside when you go through customs. I feel like I can get the sleeve, I see people all the time with full sleeves. Also, I don't think I'm going to end up in an office, or as a supervisor, although I was offered a supervisory position a couple months ago.

I'm not really a big fan of easier. As I sit back, light a cigarette and drink a coffee with bailey's on this beautiful November day, I can reflect back on my life and to be honest, it's been a good and interesting one. But not always easy. I've made some bad choices (haven't we all?). Still, I really feel like a sleeve tattoo at this point in my life wouldn't be the making or breaking of me. I work hard, I care for my family, I love to learn new things, I haven't done anything bad in years, at least 4. I guess I feel like if people are going to judge me for a sleeve tattoo, I probably didn't want to know them anyway. The commie-crunchie-vegan-hippie-midwife GF won't mind a bit, lol.

I've had fun, but I lived outside civil society for a long time. A long time. But I don't look it, I've always been pretty clean cut. Now I'm on the good side, I can afford to look a bit bad, no?


----------



## Logout (Nov 11, 2015)

It all depends on what you chosen career path is and if you can tolerate long sleeve shirts in the summer when (or if) you cannot show your tat's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

XMULE said:


> A lot of the countries were visited in the service, I only have 5 on my current passport, they are stamps inside when you go through customs. I feel like I can get the sleeve, I see people all the time with full sleeves. Also, I don't think I'm going to end up in an office, or as a supervisor, although I was offered a supervisory position a couple months ago.
> 
> I'm not really a big fan of easier. As I sit back, light a cigarette and drink a coffee with bailey's on this beautiful November day, I can reflect back on my life and to be honest, it's been a good and interesting one. But not always easy. I've made some bad choices (haven't we all?). Still, I really feel like a sleeve tattoo at this point in my life wouldn't be the making or breaking of me. I work hard, I care for my family, I love to learn new things, I haven't done anything bad in years, at least 4. I guess I feel like if people are going to judge me for a sleeve tattoo, I probably didn't want to know them anyway. The commie-crunchie-vegan-hippie-midwife GF won't mind a bit, lol.
> 
> I've had fun, but I lived outside civil society for a long time. A long time. But I don't look it, I've always been pretty clean cut. Now I'm on the good side, I can afford to look a bit bad, no?


You axed so we answered. Knowing more about you now, I can see where you are coming from.

I got no problemo with tats, but for some damn reason I do have a problem with other countries flags tattood on an American's arms.

But then again I'm a damn dinosaur. :suspicion:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mate, children considerations?


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

My son is 18, and already mostly on his own and doing his own thing. The new age no meat red head peacenik GF has a son in college, and a daughter (lives with us) in high school. Even if my current work was so extreme as to let me go (HIGHLY unlikely) for the tats, I have never had a problem getting a job, I could go back on the road where no crew would care what I looked like as long as I could certify, and was confined space and OSHA certified. Tired of that life though. Plus I like doing other work, like working at vineyards (I do sometimes on weekends in season) and I have some other skills. In short, no the family would not suffer for the decision, that I can see. The kids would probably think I was "cool" not that I care. Some of her relatives are pretty hard core christian, (not Russian Orthodox hardcore, but firm in their beliefs) and they both have sleeves! 

Slippy, I don't mind any answer when I ask for opinions. Really, it's all fair game.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

XMULE said:


> So, I am going to start my sleeve...
> 
> I want all the countries I have been in, 19 so far. I can get
> 
> ...


I have a very good friend. Professional electrical engineer. Has sleeves and tons of other tattoos and a couple (at least) piercings. All can be hidden under a long sleeve shirt. If it is what you want and you want to work in a professional environment without being judged, coverage is key.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wont hire people with Visible Tats and piercings Period


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just curious, what does a Tattoo cost now a days?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 67. I thought about getting my unit patch tattooed on my right shoulder.
But that idea is gone by the wayside, I just wear a ball cap that says 5th Infantry Division Vietnam Veteran.
And I'll tell you why - go to your local VFW or American Legion (I'm assuming you belong to one, being a vet), and look at the 50 year old tats on some of the 70 year old guys.
Not very cool. Maybe at one time they were, but not when they "age".
I know younger people have trouble seeing 30, 40, or 50 years down the road. I know I couldn't.

I can always take off my ball cap.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

RPD,

LOL I know what you mean. I can think of 3 guys at the Legion post with some classic ink. A super crappy dixie cup with his initials underneath... and crooked. A panther that looks like a blue blob, another guy has one i cant tell what it is. 

Anyway, I stopped down at the tattoo place, and we agreed on a tree of life tattoo covering my entire left arm, with the flags being leaves on the tree. And Slippy, the total sleeve will run around 500 bucks, but i can break it down to 50 a check if I want, and get as much or as little done at a time as I want. I will get the tree trunk solid colored and the leaf outline for 200, then pay for flags per leaf, solid colors. I expected it to be more, and I looked at his work online, he is good, and a fellow employee's significant other, so it seems like a good thing.

Thanks all for the opinions, you'll notice I did not get the skulls.

Gunners Mate, It can be covered by a long sleeve shirt no problem, so no worries.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You seem happy and proud. So then I am for you as well.

Smart move on your part asking questions and opinions even when you believe you know what you want. It's called information gathering and helps one to qualify his own world view. Well done, now enjoy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To be honest most likely not. While I support any ones right to have them I support my right to not have to view them. I do know some very fine good people with a heavy layer of ink. But for the most part it is still a negative. I do know for a fact it is a major consideration in our company once you pass a few steps up the latter.
I have none nor will I ever have one.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

XMULE said:


> So, I am going to start my sleeve...
> 
> I want all the countries I have been in, 19 so far. I can get
> 
> ...


If you are concerned about affecting your future employment, tattoos are not for you period, let alone something like sleeves.

I HIGHLY doubt skulls will have any greater impact than the existence of the tattoos themselves. Usually content issues center around things like nudity, drugs, gangs, and satan worship.

Having the flags of terrorist nations tattooed on you is probably a bigger issue than skulls also.

This is coming from someone with a full sleeve and quarter sleeve (wrist to elbow)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> To be honest most likely not. While I support any ones right to have them I support my right to not have to view them. I do know some very fine good people with a heavy layer of ink. But for the most part it is still a negative. I do know for a fact it is a major consideration in our company once you pass a few steps up the latter.
> I have none nor will I ever have one.


Then do you support the liberals right to not have to see guns?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Just curious, what does a Tattoo cost now a days?


An average of $80 an hour. Top guys are charging north of $500 an hour. Shitty guys quote a price up front based on detail, color density, and size. (somehow always ends up being $80 or $200 lol)


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Smitty,

No problem on my end. If i were going to be a guest at your house, I would dress, and carry myself, appropriately. 

Jak,

I honestly never considered that having a flag of a nation that contains terrorists would indicate that i supported terrorism. It's just someplace I have been. Interesting take though.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Smitty,
> 
> No problem on my end. If i were going to be a guest at your house, I would dress, and carry myself, appropriately.
> 
> ...


Food for thought. Remember, lots of people wont know what they are, but they have scary arabic writing on them, so you are a terrorist. Kinda like how black guns are extra deadly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tattoos are a current craze like CB radios in the 70s. Dont do it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Then do you support the liberals right to not have to see guns?


 I fully support any ones right not to own a gun just as I fully support the right to own them. I also am against helmet laws even though I wear one.
When it comes to ink I gave a honest answer. Even with soldiers you can bet size ,content and location of ink factored in to evaluations and in some case where the tipping point on promotions when it came down to splitting hairs. Depending on the ink it could reflect poor judgment.
Case in point. I deal with hotel chains to house crews one I deal with is run by a man that is very heavy with ink. And it did effect my view of him at first. However after some dealings with him I found him to be outstanding at what he did and a very good person on top of that. I also made darn sure those he answers to knew he was the reason they had the account.
Now that I am retired fro the Army I have a full beard it is normally well trimmed and short, I am fully aware that that effects some people in a negative way. Just lucky at this point in my life it don't madder what they think.
As 1SG I received a few letters from mothers asking me to personally kick their sons ass for getting Inked. In fact now I wish I had kept those letters priceless.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Visible Tats make you less of a gray man.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Tattoos are a current craze like CB radios in the 70s. Dont do it.


They have been steadily becoming more popular and more available since the Great War. Remember when only sailors and convicts had tattoos?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I fully support any ones right not to own a gun just as I fully support the right to own them. I also am against helmet laws even though I wear one.
> When it comes to ink I gave a honest answer. Even with soldiers you can bet size ,content and location of ink factored in to evaluations and in some case where the tipping point on promotions when it came down to splitting hairs. Depending on the ink it could reflect poor judgment.
> Case in point. I deal with hotel chains to house crews one I deal with is run by a man that is very heavy with ink. And it did effect my view of him at first. However after some dealings with him I found him to be outstanding at what he did and a very good person on top of that. I also made darn sure those he answers to knew he was the reason they had the account.
> Now that I am retired fro the Army I have a full beard it is normally well trimmed and short, I am fully aware that that effects some people in a negative way. Just lucky at this point in my life it don't madder what they think.
> As 1SG I received a few letters from mothers asking me to personally kick their sons ass for getting Inked. In fact now I wish I had kept those letters priceless.


Less nowadays. My tattooed self made it no hidden thing I was tattooed and mine do not hide in PTs. Yet I was always a favorite for SOM, SOQ, SOY, and promotion boards. The only board I didn't win (or pass on the first try, in the case of promotion boards,) I lost on purpose. Had nothing to prove, and didn't want to stifle my own section from having someone in the running that would go all the way through. (my profile disqualified me from SOQ) The soldier I let win was mine, and ended up being the MEDCOM SOY. He also is heavily tattooed, more so than I.

Ditto on the beard. I'm really happy my employer is facial hair friendly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Less nowadays. My tattooed self made it no hidden thing I was tattooed and mine do not hide in PTs. Yet I was always a favorite for SOM, SOQ, SOY, and promotion boards. The only board I didn't win (or pass on the first try, in the case of promotion boards,) I lost on purpose. Had nothing to prove, and didn't want to stifle my own section from having someone in the running that would go all the way through. (my profile disqualified me from SOQ) The soldier I let win was mine, and ended up being the MEDCOM SOY. He also is heavily tattooed, more so than I.
> 
> Ditto on the beard. I'm really happy my employer is facial hair friendly.


 I can tell you when the door is closed and someone is being considerer for a position, Ink will be a part of that. It may not madder in the normally hiring process for a 9 to 5 . But when you get to a higher level everything madders. In a world where before you are ever at the table your facebook account and on line foot print has been well vetted you can bet Ink plays a roll.
I know many that have long regretted it and go to great lengths to hide them now.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Put it on you private parts, then hope you wife/girlfriend likes it. Usually will have no effect on employment.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I can tell you when the door is closed and someone is being considerer for a position, Ink will be a part of that. It may not madder in the normally hiring process for a 9 to 5 . But when you get to a higher level everything madders. In a world where before you are ever at the table your facebook account and on line foot print has been well vetted you can bet Ink plays a roll.
> I know many that have long regretted it and go to great lengths to hide them now.[/QUOTEI
> 
> I have owned my own businesses, one was a large employer, and had a corporate stint..... In the business world public perception is everything.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

It's the face and neck tattoos that put people off. Especially employers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Put it on you private parts, then hope you wife/girlfriend likes it. Usually will have no effect on employment.....


One of my SSG got the unit mascot inked on his enter thigh while rather drunk. He some how though his wife would never see it . We ask him when he sobered up if he ever planned on going home. It all started out we was drinking and.... it seems to make sense at the time.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Put it on you private parts, then hope you wife/girlfriend likes it. Usually will have no effect on employment.....


One of my SSG got the unit mascot inked on his enter thigh while rather drunk. He some how though his wife would never see it . We ask him when he sobered up if he ever planned on going home. It all started out we was drinking and.... it seems to make sense at the time.....

Condition of employment contract , friend of mine 200K a year ink on right hand must be removed . He was lucky it was small and laser and some good worked removed it to a point it did not show.
At 20 when he got it he never dream that someday we would move up to the position he did.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Put it on you private parts, then hope you wife/girlfriend likes it. Usually will have no effect on employment.....


Then it could only be one very small flag


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Put it on you private parts, then hope you wife/girlfriend likes it. Usually will have no effect on employment.....


So this guy looses his virginity to a girl named Wendy. He's pretty impressed with himself and he gets her name tattooed on the side of his penis. Years later he's in a bathroom taking a leak and he looks over at the black gentleman next to him and notices his crank says Wendy too. So he asks the guy if he lost his virginity to a woman named Wendy, thinking it might be the same one and they would have something in common. The black guy looks back at him and says, "Na Mon. When its hard it says Welcome to Jamaica, Hope you have a nice stay."


----------

